# Cougar Chase



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Went up Santaquin canyon 12/31/08, came around a snowy corner in my truck and saw a mountain lion right in the middle of the road. I drove as fast as I could to try and get some pics but it easily evaded me. So I turned around and started heading back down the canyon when I saw a recent acquantance that I new had his hounds with him and was up there to chase the cats. We put his dogs on the trail and shortly after they had this cat pinned up on the cliff. What an experience. I've never seen anything like that in the wild and man was it wild. I was scared out of my mind just hiking up to the cliff where this cat was and standing on that snowy ledge, let alone being within 15 yards of it taking pictures. Way Cool!!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW! If only I could be so lucky.......I've been struggling to find a good track to run so far this season.

Congrats on the experience, watching the dogs work and seeing cats tree or ledge is something I never tire of.....and I've been doing it 25 years now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck ya REPETER !!

That is _way cool_, glad you got some close ups....thanks for sharing !!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice repeter! that is a brute.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Kevin D come down here to Utah County a guy had one in his horse corral the other morning in Alpine, DWR tranqed it and hauled it over to the foothills in PG I think...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude those pics turned out so good!! I can believe that was your camera phone!! I need to get out and chase some lions. You are way lucky to see one in the middle of the day!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet! That cat looks pretty thick. Was it a big cat?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome. Looks like a good sized Tom.

That pic with the hound in it is really cool!

Thanks for sharing.

sawsman


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Dude those pics turned out so good!! I can believe that was your *camera phone!!* I need to get out and chase some lions. You are way lucky to see one in the middle of the day!!


Well, you were one of the few that got to see the picture from my camera phone...these were actually taken from a neat little phone santa brought me 8)



Kevin D said:


> WOW! If only I could be so lucky.......I've been struggling to find a good track to run so far this season.
> 
> Congrats on the experience, watching the dogs work and seeing cats tree or ledge is something I never tire of.....and I've been doing it 25 years now. Thanks for sharing.


I haven't really actively looked for them before, although I have come across a lot of tracks while out chasing elk in the snow. This southern end of the valley sure seems to have a bunch of cats. This one was actually eating an elk carcass off the side of the road when I first saw it...so find some recent fresh kill if possible. :wink:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Kevin D come down here to Utah County a guy had one in his horse corral the other morning in Alpine, DWR tranqed it and hauled it over to the foothills in PG I think...


I have actually hunted around Utah County quite a bit. I have several houndsman friends in the area, perhaps even the one REPETER was with. I normally hunt there 2 or 3 weekends every season so I know that seeing a lion off the side of the road even in southern Utah County is a rare event.

The DWR biologist in the area is an old friend of mine USMAINE. He was the one who helped get into hounds back in the early 80's. I can ask him about the lion in Alpine......but I can pretty much assure you the lion wasn't released unharmed near PG. DWR policy is not to rehabilitate problem lions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are some awesome pics repeter! So have you found the elk yet? If not shoot me a PM I found a herd today.
Cory


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin D come down here to Utah County a guy had one in his horse corral the other morning in Alpine, DWR tranqed it and hauled it over to the foothills in PG I think...
> ...


They do not rehabilitate problem lions, but if it is a young cat that has been pushed into a place he wouldn't have otherwise have gone by weather or mature cats, they will take them somewhere away from people and turn them loose. Repeat offenders...not so much.

At least that is what the fish cops I have talked to say... :?:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a lion tear past me yesterday, not 100 yards away. I was wondering why it was in such a hurry and out in the middle of the day. Than 5 minutes later, here came the hounds. :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Kevin D come down here to Utah County a guy had one in his horse corral the other morning in Alpine, DWR tranqed it and hauled it over to the foothills in PG I think...


Just what we don't need. More cats eating the bighorn sheep. :roll:


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Great pic, dang good cat too!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

WHutchings said:


> Great pic, dang good cat too!


Thank you WHutchings, and *welcome to the forum.* Great group of people here.


----------

